# Gary Payton??



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We might sign him. I hope we do. What are your thoughts on him? I like him. Hes a good defender and veteran to spell Nash. I heard we aren't the frontrunners to get him though. Miami is first and Boston second I believe.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

IMO he will resign with Boston :whoknows:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> IMO he will resign with Boston :whoknows:


I don't think hes going to go back with them. I mean he gets traded from there and that shows some disrespect towards him. I don't think liked the fact he got traded..Especially since they were doing good with him.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Apparently Shaq wants Payton to join him. However for some odd reason, I hear Payton wants to go back to Boston...this after refusing to report to them this summer after the trade from the Lakers.

How things change.

I'd love to have Gee Pee though. Barbosa just does not look good this year.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Barbosa has been disappointing...we've only won one game with him at the helm this year, the one-point win against the mavs. we need a solid pg to back up nash, whether it be GP or another vet. I dunno if GP is down to rock the backup role though. If he is, i'll welcome him with open arms to the valley of the sun


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Payton would be a nice addition. He would add some more depth to our bench and be a solid backup at PG. More depth increases our chances. If he were smart, he'd sign with a contender like Miami or us and not Boston. Especially, if he wants a ring.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

If GP would be willing to except a backup role with the Suns then I think he would be a great fit. Key word being willing, as he still has enough game to be a starter on several teams.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada101 said:


> If GP would be willing to except a backup role with the Suns then I think he would be a great fit. Key word being willing, as he still has enough game to be a starter on several teams.


I think he would be willing to be a backup. He wants the ring more than the playing time IMO..


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I think he would be willing to be a backup. He wants the ring more than the playing time IMO..


Yeah you would hope so...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having Payton join the Suns. I don't think he would be a bad fit. This team plays with a lot of passion/emotion, so I don't think Gary's personality would be a misfit. 

If I were Gary, though, I would sign with the Heat. That would be a helluva perimeter w/ Payton, Wade, and Jones.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> I wouldn't mind having Payton join the Suns. I don't think he would be a bad fit. This team plays with a lot of passion/emotion, so I don't think Gary's personality would be a misfit.
> 
> If I were Gary, though, I would sign with the Heat. That would be a helluva perimeter w/ Payton, Wade, and Jones.


Yeah but Shhhhh...don't tell Gary that. He wants to come here. Hopefully..haha.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

can't waltah get him in here?!? what else do we need waltah for?!?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, I don't get why he would want to come back to Boston after the original ruckus, and then them trading them.

Chicago contacted his agent, but are an outside shot.

I think he ends up back in Seattle, he said he would like to finish his career there.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, Seattle would make perfect sense.......


1000 posts :wlift:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Gary Payton still has too big an ego to back someone else up IMO. However, if he would actually be willing to come to the Suns, it should be real good. 

While his defense is definitely nowhere as good as before, it's still alright. Plus, he is pretty good playing the fast breaks, which definitely suit this team. I still remember in the beginning of last season, when the Lakers were playing fast-paced basketball, the Payton pick-up was hailed as "a great one" by SLAM.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I don't know about Payton, but I heard Dale Davis was going to announce today what team hes going to. Either Detroit, Indiana, or Phoenix.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well thats bad for us. Dale Davis just signed with Indy. We needed that big guy up front. Gary might come to us...

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=70861 



> "Though Payton's agent, Aaron Goodwin, has indicated that the 36-year-old veteran is leaning toward a return to the Celtics, his possible alternatives now are said to include Miami, Minnesota and Phoenix, which might have increased interest because of injured All-Star Steve Nash. Denver also entered the picture yesterday as a late bidder. " Boston Herald


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Jahidi White was just waived. I would not mind seeing him back at all. A line of GP or JJ, Marion, Amare, Hunter, and White would play tough D and crash some boards.

If the Suns pick up White or Payton, I'd be estatic. I bet Payton goes back to Seattle though...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Jahidi White was just waived. I would not mind seeing him back at all. A line of GP or JJ, Marion, Amare, Hunter, and White would play tough D and crash some boards.
> 
> If the Suns pick up White or Payton, I'd be estatic. I bet Payton goes back to Seattle though...


No its almost guaranteed Payton is going to Boston again. That sucks I really wanted to see him here. Jahidi White I don't know about. If we get him for cheap sure, but I don't want him taking away minutes from Hunter.


----------

